# Bad colors in Search results



## minckster (Aug 29, 2006)

The header for search results includes text that I find to be barely visible. The text is class "smallfont" using  text color #555555 and appears on a background class "tcat" using background color  #004d80. I think that the "smallfont" text should be lightened a bit. #999 text works on #004d80.

The nearly invisible text on the search results page is, "New Posts" and "Showing results 1 to 25 of 199. Search took 0.05 seconds" for http://macosx.com/forums/search.php?searchid=752590


----------



## minckster (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I guess it's not going to be changed. Users of Firefox can change it themselves by adding the following to userContent.css: 
	
	



```
@-moz-document domain(macosx.com) {
	td[class="tcat"] span[class="smallfont"] { color: #999 !important; }
}
```


----------

